# Lawn Moss Treatment



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone on here had used Mo Bacter to treat moss in the lawn. It seems an interesting concept compared to the traditional Ferrous Sulphate treatments with no blackening or raking.........or is it just a nice way of spending more money of different products - just like detailing 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Havent used Mo Bacter but 2 months ago did my lawn with Evergreen, first time in 20 years, all the weeds have gone, grass growing strong, there was some browning of the moss but the strong grass growth has pushed the dead moss away.

Havent had to do any raking.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

ivisons off ebay for me..


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

G.P said:


> ivisons off ebay for me..


So does it blacken the moss and then need raking out

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just PM Realist on here he is our resident green keeper and knows his stuff when it comes to the green stuff, sure he wont mind giving him a shout


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rather fitting this thread at the moment as our lawn is looking rubbish! Weed & feed it for the first time a few weeks ago before we went away, hasn't really made much difference but we do have ALOT of moss which is frustrating!


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Taxboy said:


> So does it blacken the moss and then need raking out
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


The moss has been killed off, the grass started growing through the dead moss very quickly so I was loathe to rake it up, ideally I should have done that.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I use Mo Bacter and think it's great. The moss just dies away (literally disappears) and the grass comes back to replace it. You need to get your dosage right and can't leave it for more than about a day without proper watering otherwise it can start to kill the grass.

Ideally you should use it in conjunction with some lime pellets which will give you a really healthy lawn with great colour.

I use it 3 or 4 times through the summer and make sure it gets a full dose at the end of Autumn and the beginning of spring. It's effectiveness is considerably improved when the temperature gets above about 12 or 13 degrees. If temperatures are below that you are largely wasting your time. However if you get the product down in sufficient quantity before the weather gets colder, you get good protection for a few months.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Good advice from Organ Grinder.

I have only done one treatment, I was going to leave it until spring as it looks very healthy right now, very green and lush, no weeds. Just cut the grass today and cannot tell you how much better it looks, the garden was covered in a weed called selfheal, small purple flowers that grow below cutter height on the mower.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

organgrinder said:


> I use Mo Bacter and think it's great. The moss just dies away (literally disappears) and the grass comes back to replace it. You need to get your dosage right and can't leave it for more than about a day without proper watering otherwise it can start to kill the grass.
> 
> Ideally you should use it in conjunction with some lime pellets which will give you a really healthy lawn with great colour.
> 
> I use it 3 or 4 times through the summer and make sure it gets a full dose at the end of Autumn and the beginning of spring. It's effectiveness is considerably improved when the temperature gets above about 12 or 13 degrees. If temperatures are below that you are largely wasting your time. However if you get the product down in sufficient quantity before the weather gets colder, you get good protection for a few months.


OK I've taken the plunge and ordered some to try out. I normally use Scotts lawn builder as we have a dog that like to eat grass so I'm loathe to use the all in one feeds

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Taxboy said:


> So does it blacken the moss and then need raking out
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Can't remember if it went black, we've not had any moss since we started using it twice a year, but yes to start with we, well I had to rake it out..


----------

